# C&C Alarmstufe Rot - Ameisen-Level und zerstörende Kugel?



## Zureh (14. Juli 2014)

*C&C Alarmstufe Rot - Ameisen-Level und zerstörende Kugel?*

Hey liebe Community,

mir sind gerade zwei Sachen zu Alarmstufe Rot eingefallen, die ich hier mal loswerden wollte:

1) es gab bei Alarmstufe Rot ja die Ameisen-Kampagne. Ich meine, es gab auch ein Level bzw. eine Map, auf der man selbst die Ameisen spielen konnte. Weiß jemand, wie das geht? Oder habe ich das nur geträumt? 

2) Wenn man ein normales Gefecht gespielt hat, dann kam es ab und zu vor, dass eine alles zerstörende Kugel über die Map gerollt ist. Alles, was ihr in den Weg kam, wurde zerstört. Sie hat sich immer dem Terrain angepasst. Wenn sie also über Wasser flog, hat die die Wasser-Texturen übernommen. Weiß jemand, woher die Kugel kommt und wann genau sie erscheint?


----------



## Ion (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: C&C Alarmstufe Rot - Ameisen-Level und zerstörende Kugel?*

Google sagt das hier:


> *Ameisen-Level*
> 
> Die Ameisen-Level kann man Spielen, wenn man die Mission-CD "Gegenangriff" installiert hat, im Hauptmenü die linke _SHIFT-Taste_ gedrückt hält und auf den Lautsprecher oben rechts klickt.


Was letzteres angeht: Keine Ahnung


----------



## Incredible Alk (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: C&C Alarmstufe Rot - Ameisen-Level und zerstörende Kugel?*

Des Ameisen-Level gibts wirklich, wie man hinkommt hat der Kollege schon korrekt ergoogelt 

So ne Kugel hab ich ehrlich gesagt niemals gesehen und ich hab damals viel C&C gespielt


----------



## Zureh (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: C&C Alarmstufe Rot - Ameisen-Level und zerstörende Kugel?*

Ja, das was du beschreibst ist halt die Kampagne. Da spielt man aber gegen die Ameisen. 

Ich meine, es gab bei den Gefechten ein Level, in dem man selbst als Ameisen spielen konnte.

Die Kugel sah auch ziemlich komisch aus, wäre aber ein echt seltsamer Bug, denn irgendwie sah es schon gewollt aus. Sie ist über die Map gerollt und hat alles platt gemacht. Und ich habe auch viel C&C gespielt, die Kugel ist also definitiv nicht geträumt gewesen. Das mit dem Ameisen-Level vllt. schon eher, ist halt schon sehr lange her. 

Aber die Kugel ... die habe ich oft gesehen und ich kann mich noch gut daran erinnern.

EDIT: Hatte damals keine originale Version, vielleicht war die Kugel da mit eingebaut. Ich konnte auch den Schwierigkeitsgrad nicht höher als "Leicht" stellen, weil die Geschwindigkeit sonst unmenschlich wurde. Das ist sicher auch nicht normal, oder?


----------



## longtom (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: C&C Alarmstufe Rot - Ameisen-Level und zerstörende Kugel?*

Kann das nicht auftauchen als nebenwirkung beim benutzen der Chronosphäre ? Ich glaub mich erinnern zu können das wenn man das Teil zu oft benutzt hat gabs manchmal nebenwirkungen und der Ameisenlevel war eine davon .

Hab das eben gefunden keine ahnung obs klappt kannst ja mal versuchen : 

Die Ameisen-Level kann man Spielen, wenn man die Mission-CD "Gegenangriff" installiert hat, im Hauptmenü die linke _SHIFT-Taste_ gedrückt hält und auf den Lautsprecher oben rechts klickt.
 Um eine Ameisenkönigin bauen zu können, startet man die vierte  Ameisenmission und verlässt diese gleich wieder. Nun startet man ein  Geplänkel mit der Sowjetunion, worauf man die Ameisenkönigin bauen kann!


----------



## Painkiller (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: C&C Alarmstufe Rot - Ameisen-Level und zerstörende Kugel?*



> 2) Wenn man ein normales Gefecht gespielt hat, dann kam es ab und zu  vor, dass eine alles zerstörende Kugel über die Map gerollt ist. Alles,  was ihr in den Weg kam, wurde zerstört. Sie hat sich immer dem Terrain  angepasst. Wenn sie also über Wasser flog, hat die die Wasser-Texturen  übernommen. Weiß jemand, woher die Kugel kommt und wann genau sie  erscheint?


Manchmal schwarz und mit Tesla-Strahlen? Wenn ja, dann kenne ich sie auch. Das ist ein so genannter Chronosturm. Wenn du zu oft die Chronosphäre benutzt, besteht eine Wahrscheinlichkeit von 30% glaube ich, das dieser auftritt. Schau mal in die rules.ini und ändere das so ab: 



> QuakeChance=0%
> QuakeDamage=0%
> VortexChance=0%
> VortexDamage=0


Damit sollte der Sturm nicht wieder auftreten.


----------



## Zureh (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: C&C Alarmstufe Rot - Ameisen-Level und zerstörende Kugel?*



longtom schrieb:


> Die Ameisen-Level kann man Spielen, wenn man die Mission-CD "Gegenangriff" installiert hat, im Hauptmenü die linke _SHIFT-Taste_ gedrückt hält und auf den Lautsprecher oben rechts klickt.
> Um eine Ameisenkönigin bauen zu können, startet man die vierte  Ameisenmission und verlässt diese gleich wieder. Nun startet man ein  Geplänkel mit der Sowjetunion, worauf man die Ameisenkönigin bauen kann!



Das könnte hinkommen. 



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Manchmal schwarz und mit Tesla-Strahlen? Wenn ja, dann kenne ich sie auch. Das ist ein so genannter Chronosturm. Wenn du zu oft die Chronosphäre benutzt, besteht eine Wahrscheinlichkeit von 30% glaube ich, das dieser auftritt. Schau mal in die rules.ini und ändere das so ab:
> 
> Damit sollte der Sturm nicht wieder auftreten.


 
Ja genau! Hatte die Tesla-Strahlen auch noch im Kopf, war mir dabei aber nicht so sicher und habe die deshalb weg gelassen. Es gibt sie also wirklich und ich bilde mir das nicht ein.  Ich will sie auch nicht ausschalten, weil ich die immer ziemlich cool fand. Habe mich nur immer gewundert, wo die herkommen.

Vielen dank, der Thread kann von mir aus geschlossen werden.


----------



## Painkiller (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: C&C Alarmstufe Rot - Ameisen-Level und zerstörende Kugel?*



> Ja genau! Hatte die Tesla-Strahlen auch noch im Kopf, war mir dabei aber  nicht so sicher und habe die deshalb weg gelassen. Es gibt sie also  wirklich und ich bilde mir das nicht ein.  Ich will sie auch nicht ausschalten, weil ich die immer ziemlich cool fand. Habe mich nur immer gewundert, wo die herkommen.


Einbildung ist sie nicht.  Eher eine mächtige Waffe, wenn sie sich denn in die richtige Richtung bewegt. Alle drei bis fünf Chronotransporte tritt diese Kugel willkürlich auf der Map auf. Besiegen oder entfernen kann man sie nicht. Nur flüchten. Wenn sie sich in deine Richtung bewegt, dann klapp dein MBF zusammen und suche eine Ausweichstellung. Mehr kannst du dagegen nicht machen.


----------



## Zureh (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: C&C Alarmstufe Rot - Ameisen-Level und zerstörende Kugel?*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Einbildung ist sie nicht.  Eher eine mächtige Waffe, wenn sie sich denn in die richtige Richtung bewegt. Alle drei bis fünf Chronotransporte tritt diese Kugel willkürlich auf der Map auf. Besiegen oder entfernen kann man sie nicht. Nur flüchten. Wenn sie sich in deine Richtung bewegt, dann klapp dein MBF zusammen und suche eine Ausweichstellung. Mehr kannst du dagegen nicht machen.


 
Heißt, es können auch mehrere Chronokugeln gleichzeitig auf der Map ihr Unheil anrichten? Hört sich lustig an ...


----------



## longtom (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: C&C Alarmstufe Rot - Ameisen-Level und zerstörende Kugel?*

Ich hab das Ding immer mit Infantristen gefüttert glaub nach 10-20 Einheiten ist es verschwunden  .


----------



## Painkiller (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: C&C Alarmstufe Rot - Ameisen-Level und zerstörende Kugel?*



Zureh schrieb:


> Heißt, es können auch mehrere Chronokugeln gleichzeitig auf der Map ihr Unheil anrichten? Hört sich lustig an ...


 Mehrere hatte ich bis jetzt noch nicht. Aber ich hab es auch noch nicht probiert. 



> Ich hab das Ding immer mit Infantristen gefüttert glaub nach 10-20 Einheiten ist es verschwunden  .​


Ich kenn die Dinger nur als alter Nimmer-Satt. Das Teil zerlegt dir deine Basis schneller als ein Dutzend Mammutpanzer.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: C&C Alarmstufe Rot - Ameisen-Level und zerstörende Kugel?*

Obwohl ich C&C gesuchtet habe und immer noch suchte (XWIS), habe ich ein solchen Strahl nie gesehen. Wobei ich gerade merke, es geht um Teil1 und nicht 2 ^^. Aber selbst dort konnte ich sowas nicht feststellen.


----------



## Painkiller (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: C&C Alarmstufe Rot - Ameisen-Level und zerstörende Kugel?*



oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Obwohl ich C&C gesuchtet habe und immer noch suchte (XWIS), habe ich ein solchen Strahl nie gesehen. Wobei ich gerade merke, es geht um Teil1 und nicht 2 ^^. Aber selbst dort konnte ich sowas nicht feststellen.


 Nimm am besten eine offizielle Skirmish-Map mit viel Wasser. Bei mir kamen die Dinger verstärkt bei solchen Maps. Ein Strahl ist es nicht, eher eine Kugel die Strahlen schießt.


----------



## Zureh (2. November 2015)

*AW: C&C Alarmstufe Rot - Ameisen-Level und zerstörende Kugel?*

Der Thread ist nun zwar schon etwas älter, aber bei dem Video musste ich an den Thread denken und da wollte ich euch den mysteriösen "Chrono Vortex" nicht vorenthalten 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4PZYoV1pwF0


----------

